# Quando mi incontro



## Leda (21 Marzo 2014)

Quando mi incontro
- e sono giorni luminosi anche senza guardare il cielo -
la festa è grande.
Non che non stia con me ogni giorno,
da anni ormai mi abito e mi accolgo,
spesso però abbiamo tanto da fare:
soffrire, crescere, cercare, piangere,
e ci dimentichiamo di essere io e me,
ritrovate dopo tanto andare al buio e sole.
Quando mi incontro è tutto un celebrare,
la vita e i giorni e gli attimi,
gli abbracci e i sogni,
l'essere al mondo vive,
malgrado e nonostante e se...
Allora è come un canto,
nasce sicuro e terso,
non contano le note,
non c'è una melodia,
io sono lei
e tutti i nostri affanni
volano e corrono e nuotano
intorno come un vento
che muove erbe e fiori,
sparge profumi e pollini,
inventa primavera.
*

Alessandra Fanti


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2014)

Alè, questa mi piace!


----------



## Leda (22 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9815 ha detto:
			
		

> Alè, questa mi piace!


Olè! Ce l'ho fatta! :festa:


----------

